# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Softstart, χρονοκαθυστέρηση

## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Φτιάχνοντας κάθε τόσο κάποια κατασκευή με ανόρθωση και σταθεροποίηση, είχα νιώσει την ανάγκη να περιοριστεί λίγο η Ένταση των Αμπέρ που φορτίζοντας τους πυκνωτές μιας γέφυρας είχε κάψει την  ίδια τη γέφυρα ή την ασφάλεια ή φοβόμουν ότι κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα είχε ζοριστεί ιδιαίτερα ή και η ίδια η καλωδίωση.  
Το πρώτο που βρήκα ήταν αυτό και ψάχνοντας το βρήκα και στο περιοδικό Ελέκτωρ, όσο και σε άλλες μεριές του διαδικτύου όσο και εδώ, στο φόρουμ.  
Η λειτουργία του όλη βασίζεται σε μια σειρά βαττικών αντιστάσεων που περιορίζουν το αρχικό ρεύμα, επιτρέποντας στους πυκνωτές να κάνουν μια πιο ομαλή φόρτιση αρχικά  και σε ένα ρελέ 24V που κλείνει το κύκλωμα μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, (1,5 - 2sec ). 
Βέβαια στο κλείσιμο του ρελέ έρχεται ένα δεύτερο "spike" έντασης που όμως είναι λίγο πιο αδύνατο και στην πράξη πιο αδύνατο να δημιουργήσει μια καταστροφή τόσο εύκολα.  
Όλα αυτά βέβαια στα λόγια. Για πιο λεπτομερείς κατασκευαστές χρειάζονται περισσότεροι υπολογισμοί και κάποιας σχετικής ακρίβειας, για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα, οπότε θα καταλήξετε σε ένα θερμίστορ ( NTC ) αλλά με την εφαρμογή ενός τέτοιου κυκλώματος πιο ανεκτικού, θα έχετε γλιτώσει κάποιες εκπλήξεις !!!  
Η τάση του δικτύου διέρχεται από μια ασφάλεια και μια σειρά αντιστάσεων πριν οδηγηθεί στο κυρίως κύκλωμα και το βοηθητικό της "χρονοκαθυστέρησης". 
Βασική παράμετρος είναι το ίδιο το ρελέ και η αντίσταση του πηνίου του. Θέλουμε να δώσουμε τόση τάση και ένταση όση απαιτείται απο τα χαρακτηριστικά του ίδιου του ρελέ. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είχα στα χέρια μου ένα 24V με πηνίο ~1600Ω.  
Τα απαιτούμενα mA είναι: 24V/1600Ω= 15mA .  
"Υποκλέπτοντας" τάση δικτύου 230V μέσω ενός πυκνωτή ΜΚΡ Χ2 κατάλληλης χωρητικότητας θα μας δώσει την Εμπέδησή του ως *Xc* [ *1/(2π***f***R***C**)= 0* ], θα έχουμε ροή 15mA από το δίκτυο αν μπει μια αντίσταση 14,4Κ , έτσι  λύνοντας ως προς *C* έχουμε  *C** = 1/(2π*f***R**).* Η πλησιέστερη τιμή είναι *220**nF*. 
Έτσι δεν έχουμε περίσσεια έντασης στο βοηθητικό κύκλωμα. Ανορθώνοντας αυτήν την AC τάση, παίρνουμε μια τάση αντίστοιχη των 24V που θέλουμε και μέσω μιας αντίστασης την δίνουμε στο ρελέ με την διαφορά όμως ότι την υποχρεώνουμε να φορτίσει πυκνωτές πριν κάνει τη δουλειά της. Έτσι προκαλούμε μια μικρή χρονοκαθυστέρηση πριν κλείσει το ρελέ. Το ρελέ βραχυκυκλώνει τις αντιστάσεις που για ένα μικρό χρόνο περιόρισαν την ένταση. 
Υπερβάλλοντας όπως πάντα δημιούργησα παραπάνω θέσεις για βαττικές αντιστάσεις ώστε να μπορώ να δημιουργήσω ότι περισσότερο μπορώ σε R και W. 
Softstart
Έγραψα πολλά, ας αναλάβει κάποιος πιο καλός στα θεωρητικά να αναλύσει τη σχέση χρόνου και λοιπών χαρακτηριστικών σε σχέση με τους πυκνωτές κλπ ..... 


Υ.Γ. Πότε θα αρχίσουν να ανεβαίνουν φωτό ;;;; ..... Να βράσω το 5G που χρεωθήκαμε !!!!

----------

airgeorge (21-05-21), 

argizel (21-05-21), 

Hulk (23-05-21), 

selectronic (21-05-21)

----------


## argizel

Καλημέρα  Μάστρο Τζεπέτο βλέπω ανεβάζεις στροφές συνέχεια.
Σε έναν ενισχυτή με λυχνίες, στο άναμμα των νημάτων μπορεί λέτε να χρησιμοποιηθεί dimer, για να αποφύγουμε το κάψιμο στην αρχή που είναι κρύα και η αντίστασή τους μικρή.

----------


## 744

Το dimmer μπορεί και να κάψει τις λυχνίες νωρίτερα! Αφού αν το έχει ρυθμίσει στις 90 μοίρες, θα δίνει το μέγιστο στο κεφάλι!

Καλύτερα του Δημήτρη το κύκλωμα.

----------


## chipakos-original

Υπάρχει πολύ συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα soft για την άνοδο των λυχνιών με δύο μόνο καλώδια.Μόλις το βρω θα το ανεβάσω.Είναι κύκλωμα 300vdc και συνδέεται σε σειρά με το καπελάκι.Κάπου έχω το θεωρητικό, ήθελα να το κατασκευάσω για να δω πως λειτουργεί στην πράξη.

----------


## selectronic

Εγώ αυτό που έχω ακούσει για λυχνίες είναι soft-start της τάσης των νημάτων μόνο, όχι της υψηλής τάσης της ανόδου κτλ.
Πχ αυτό με LM317 που είναι βέβαια για μικρό ρεύμα, αλλά στο ίδιο κύκλωμα "LM317 slow turn-on" του datasheet μπορείς να βάλεις και εξωτερικό PNP τρανζίστορ για παραπάνω ρεύμα, αν δεν θες η τάση να ξεκινάει από τα ~1.2V αλλά από το μηδέν τότε θα χρειαστεί και μία μικρή αρνητική τάση (πχ από κύκλωμα charge pump και δύο διόδους για clamp στα μείον 1-2V) κτλ

----------


## chipakos-original

Αυτό εδώ είναι και συνδέεται σε σειρά με το θετικό της γέφυρας τροφοδοσίας.με 45 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση έναυσης αν είναι κρύα ή 10 δευτερόλεπτα λιγότερα αν είναι ζεστή.Δεν το έχω φτιάξει για να κάνω πειράματα.Μακάρι κάποιος να το φτιάξει να μας πει την εμπειρία του... http://rubli.net/HT_delay/htr214xp.html

----------

aktis (23-05-21), 

selectronic (21-05-21)

----------


## 744

Η τάση ανόδου πρέπει να εμφανιστεί μετά την πλήρη θέρμανση των νημάτων. Άρα αυτό που θέλεις είναι καθυστέρηση και όχι soft start.

Το κύκλωμα του Δημήτρη (chipakos) αυτό ακριβώς κάνει. Καθυστερεί την τροφοδοσία των τάσεων ανόδου.

Το soft start του νηματοθέτη μιλά για _άλλο_ πράγμα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μία φωτογραφία κι έπεται συνέχεια.... Μπα, δεν βλέπω φως... Θα το εγκαταλείψω το σπορ....

----------


## 744

Φωτό δεν βλέπουμε. Τι εννοείς δεν βλέπεις φως?

----------


## spirakos

Μπορεις απλα να βαλεις τα καταλληλα υλικα που να αντεχουν τα ρευμα αιχμης. Αλλιως ενα αντιστοιχως καταλληλο NTC ειναι μια χαρα
Ο,τι αφορα τις λυχνιες (τις συνηθισμενες τουλαχιστον), ο χρονος που χρειαζονται τα νηματα να ζεσταθουν ειναι η ομαλη εκκινηση

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Φωτα½ δεν βλέπουμε. Τι εννοείς δεν βλέπεις φως?



Εννοώ ότι είδα φωτο (φωτογραφίες) κάποιου άλλου σε άλλο νήμα και φαντάστηκα ότι έφτιαξε το το σύστημα ανεβάσματος φωτο(γραφιών) ..... 
ε, λάθος έκανα, δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα ακόμα. Πω, πώ τόση τεχνολογία για να μην βλέπουμε τίποτα ;;;;  !!!! 
..... εκεί ανήκει το: "πόσο μπλέ ξοδεύεις θεέ μου για να μην σε βλέπουμε" κλπ ..... 





> Μπορεις απλα να βαλεις τα καταλληλα υλικα που να αντεχουν τα ρευμα αιχμης. Αλλιως ενα αντιστοιχως καταλληλο NTC ειναι μια χαρα
> Ο,τι αφορα τις λυχνιες (τις συνηθισμενες τουλαχιστον), ο χρονος που χρειαζονται τα νηματα να ζεσταθουν ειναι η ομαλη εκκινηση



Σε έχω διαβάσει σε προηγούμενο ποστ για τη θέση σου αυτή, το παραξενο είναι ότι συμφωνώ και επικροτώ !!! Από που αντλώ άραγε την πεποίθηση αυτή ;;; 
*Δεν υπάρχει πιο "Soft" έναρξη από την προθέρμανση των νημάτων !!!!* Σε ότι αφορά τις περισσότερες λυχνίες, και είναι αυταπόδεικτο αυτό με άμεσο και πρακτικό τρόπο. 
Απλά είπα να κάνω ένα ποστ με θεωρητική υποστήριξη πάνω σε υπάρχοντα σχέδια για γενική χρήση μέχρι να κατασταλάξει ο "πειραματιζόμενος" σε κάποιες τιμές μεταξύ θεωρίας και πράξης.  Αλλά εις μάτην, δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα στο διαδίκτυό μας που να υποστηρίζει θεωρητική γνώση με "εικονίτσες" που δεν θα εξαφανιστούν στην επόμενη στροφή της τεχνολογικής ιστορίας, αλλά οι "συντονιστές" ας με συγχωρήσουν, αν έχουν την μεγαλοψυχία, αλλά περί άλλων τυρβάζουν, ή του "τίποτα". 
Θα το μαζέψετε το ρημάδι να λειτουργεί ;;;;

----------


## mikemtb

Test





> Μία φωτογραφία κι έπεται συνέχεια.... Μπα, δεν βλέπω φως...



Κανονικα έβαλα φώτο, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέμα έχετε όλοι

----------


## Panoss

Μιχάλη η φωτό που ανέβασες φιλοξενείται σε εξωτερικό σέρβερ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε φωτό στον σέρβερ του hlektronika.gr.

(αν δοκιμάσεις: Επεξεργαστής Κειμένου->Διαχείριση συνημμένων αρχείων->Add files->επιλέγεις αρχείο->Ανέβασμα, θα δεις ότι δεν δουλεύει)

----------


## mikemtb

> Μιχάλη η φωτό που ανέβασες φιλοξενείται σε εξωτερικό σέρβερ.



Α, δεν ξέρω πως να το διακρίνω αυτό! 
Απο Tapatalk που δουλεύω τόσα χρόνια φαινομενικά δεν έχει αλλάξει κατι, πάτησα "photos, files +" , "συλλογή" και ανέβασα την φωτο απο το κινητό μου!! Τι να πω
Ας τα σβήσει κάποιος Mod, δεν έχουν θέση εδω! 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Δουλεύει αν δεν είσαι χιμπατζής. Όσοι θέλετε να αποθηκεύετε αρχεία στο σέρβερ μπορείτε να πληρώνετε και κανένα 20άρικο συνδρομή το μήνα.

----------


## Panoss

> Α, δεν ξέρω πως να το διακρίνω αυτό!



Δεξί κλικ πάνω στη φωτό->Άνοιγμα εικόνας σε νέα καρτέλα.
Ανοίγει νέα καρτέλα όπου βλέπεις τη διεύθυνσή της.
Η δικιά σου ξεκινάει με: https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com 
Άρα είναι σε σέρβερ του tapatalk.

----------


## lepouras

υπάρχει και η λύση (αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να τις ανεβάζει σε ότι νανε σερβερ) να τις αποθηκεύει  στον λογαριασμό του google photo και απο εκει να τις βάζει να φαίνονται και χωρίς συμπίεση που υπάρχει ο περιορισμός εδώ. μην ξεχνάμε οτι το κόστος του φορουμ και ολα τα έξοδά του σαν ονομα, σερβερ, ογκος δεδομένων, trafic κλπ κλπ πληρώνονται απο εναν άνθρωπο τον Θάνο και ειναι τουλάχιστον απρεπές να το κραζουμε λες και τον πληρώνουμε για να τα εχει ολα στην εντέλεια. 
οποτε για να βοηθήσουμε δεν ειναι δύσκολο να επιλέξουμε καποιο εξωτερικό σερβερ να βάζουμε εκει τις φωτογραφίες μας και να τις ανεβάζουμε.

----------


## 744

> *Δεν υπάρχει πιο "Soft" έναρξη από την προθέρμανση των νημάτων !!!!*



Θα μπορούσε κάλιστα να χρησιμοποιηθεί έτσι αν δεν μειωνόταν η διάρκεια ζωής των λυχνιών. Ακριβώς για αυτό λόγο υπήρχε και η ανόρθωση με λυχνίες ενώ θα μπορούσε να γίνει με διόδους. Η ανορθώτρια λυχνία έδινε την _καθυστέρηση_ (και ΟΧΙ soft start) που χρειάζονται οι λυχνίες μέχρι να ζεσταθούν τα νήματα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δουλεύει αν δεν είσαι χιμπατζής. Όσοι θέλετε να αποθηκεύετε αρχεία στο σέρβερ μπορείτε να πληρώνετε και κανένα 20άρικο συνδρομή το μήνα.







> υπάρχει και η λύση (αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να τις ανεβάζει σε ότι νανε σερβερ) να τις αποθηκεύει  στον λογαριασμό του google photo και απο εκει να τις βάζει να φαίνονται και χωρίς συμπίεση που υπάρχει ο περιορισμός εδώ. μην ξεχνάμε οτι το κόστος του φορουμ και ολα τα έξοδά του σαν ονομα, σερβερ, ογκος δεδομένων, trafic κλπ κλπ πληρώνονται απο εναν άνθρωπο τον Θάνο και ειναι τουλάχιστον απρεπές να το κραζουμε λες και τον πληρώνουμε για να τα εχει ολα στην εντέλεια. 
> οποτε για να βοηθήσουμε δεν ειναι δύσκολο να επιλέξουμε καποιο εξωτερικό σερβερ να βάζουμε εκει τις φωτογραφίες μας και να τις ανεβάζουμε.



Ωραία λοιπόν, ας μιλήσει κι ένας εν δυνάμει "χιμπατζής". Το θέμα είναι η φωτό να μείνει *μέσα* και να μην χαθεί στο πέρασμα του χρόνου λόγω κάποιας αλλαγής που θα προκύψει από κάποιον τρίτο ενδιάμεσο (πχ Imgur ή ότι άλλο).  
Κοντεύουν δυο δεκαετίες ύπαρξης του φόρουμ και οι πληροφορίες και γνώσεις που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει είναι άπειρες. Δυστυχώς βλέπουμε ότι κάποια πραγματάκια χάνονται στο πέρασμα του χρόνου. Εάν υπάρχει ακόμα το *ενδιαφέρον* να διατηρήσει κάποιο *κύρος* αυτό το *φόρουμ* ας γίνουν κάποιες ενέργειες για την βελτίωσή του, όπως *η γνωστοποίηση* ποιών μορφών και τρόπων γίνονται κάποιες ενέργειες κοινοποίησης, όπως αυτές που συζητούνται εδώ. 
Λυπάμαι που χρειάστηκε να γίνει ειρωνική, εριστική παρέμβασή μου για να απαντήσετε. 
Αν μπαίνει θέμα κόστους ας το δούμε κι αυτό και να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Θάνο που μας συντηρεί αυτό το θησαυρό τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## Panoss

> ειναι τουλάχιστον απρεπές να το κραζουμε λες και τον πληρώνουμε για να τα εχει ολα στην εντέλεια.



Ποιος τον έκραξε, σε τι αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> υπάρχει και η λύση (αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να τις ανεβάζει σε ότι νανε σερβερ) να τις αποθηκεύει  στον λογαριασμό του google photo και απο εκει να τις βάζει να φαίνονται και χωρίς συμπίεση που υπάρχει ο περιορισμός εδώ. μην ξεχνάμε οτι το κόστος του φορουμ και ολα τα έξοδά του σαν ονομα, σερβερ, ογκος δεδομένων, trafic κλπ κλπ πληρώνονται απο εναν άνθρωπο τον Θάνο και ειναι τουλάχιστον απρεπές να το κραζουμε λες και τον πληρώνουμε για να τα εχει ολα στην εντέλεια. 
> ......



Είναι αυτή η *"εντέλεια"* που έχει χαλάσει το τελευταίο διάστημα, αν και από ότι θυμάμαι και επιβεβαίωσα με μια γρήγορη αναδρομή, είχε ξανασυμβεί και έστρωσε πάλι μέχρι να ξαναχαλάσει. ( πχ  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92751 , https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92688 ) 
Υπάρχει επίσης ένα άλλο "λαγκ" ή όπως θέλετε πείτε το , που για να απαντήσεις σε ένα μήνυμα που μόλις έλαβες πρέπει να ανοίξεις από την αρχή νεο "tab" για να μπορέσει ο κέρσορας να πατήσει στο κείμενο. 
Αυτά τα "μικρά" θέματα θα μπορούσαν να διορθωθούν όπως έγιναν άλλοτε και να καταστήσουν το φόρουμ πιό εύχρηστο. 
Τώρα αν αυτή η εικόνα σας ικανοποιεί και χαίρεστε που την φιλοξενείτε, Χαίρω πολύ Μήτσος !!! (Εν δυνάμει χιμπατζής ). 
https://imgur.com/a/7q86WoD

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1Q...F3d0lMR1lIV1F3 
Δεν με ικανοποιεί, κάτι άλλο ήθελα ..... 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/89HMz8MAnNmxGmS87

----------


## 744

Δεν σε ικανοποιεί το κύκλωμα και η λειτουργία του?

----------


## elektronio

> Δεν σε ικανοποιεί το κύκλωμα και η λειτουργία του?




Νομίζω δεν τον ικανοποιεί ο τρόπος αυτός για τις φωτογραφίες.

Το πρόβλημα με το ανέβασμα σε εξωτερικό σέρβερ είναι ότι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα σβήνονται από τον σέρβερ και μένουν τα λινκ ξεκρέμαστα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Νομίζω δεν τον ικανοποιεί ο τρόπος αυτός για τις φωτογραφίες.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με το ανέβασμα σε εξωτερικό σέρβερ είναι ότι μετά από κάποιο διάστημα σβήνονται από τον σέρβερ και μένουν τα λινκ ξεκρέμαστα.



Αχ βρε Μάρκο έχεις λείψει Είσαι ο μόνος ή από τους λίγους που πιάνουν καίρια τα θέματα και στο κέντρο τους. Οι πιο πολλοι πιανουν μια άκρη και ξηλώνουν το πουλοβερ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν σε ικανοποιεί το κύκλωμα και η λειτουργία του?



Το κύκλωμα μία χαρά είναι για αυτό και είπα να το παρουσιάσω, ούτε για λαμπάτους ενισχυτές είναι ούτε και να αντικαταστήσει κάποιο ντιμερ. 
Οι λαμπατοι έχουν τόσο μικρό ρευμα που σπάνια ζορίζονται οι πυκνωτες αφού δυσκολα θα ξεπεράσουν τα 1-2  mF. Άσε που με 2-3 φίλτρα "Π" κάτι μαζευουν από peaks & spikes. 
Τώρα πως ένα κυκλωμα γενικής χρήσης εξειδικευτηκε σε λαμπατους και νήματα δεν το κατάλαβα. 
Πάντως οι διάφορες σχολές λαμπατων και ενισχυτων θα ερίζουν για τα πιο απλά σημεία κατασκευής, αλλά εδώ δεν νομίζω πως τους αφορά. Έχουν φθάσει κάποιοι να αναιρουν τους εαυτούς τους εναντιωνομενοι σε πρακτικες που οι ίδιοι χθες προχθες υπερασπίζονταν ή παρουσιαζαν.

----------


## argizel

> Το dimmer μπορεί και να κάψει τις λυχνίες νωρίτερα! Αφού αν το έχει ρυθμίσει στις 90 μοίρες, θα δίνει το μέγιστο στο κεφάλι!
> 
> Καλύτερα του Δημήτρη το κύκλωμα.



Το μέγιστο δεν το έχει ήδη χωρίς το dimmer?

----------


## 744

Πως αν ξεκινά από 0 μοίρες?

----------


## argizel

Σωστός, έκανα φάουλ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ....."Υποκλέπτοντας" τάση δικτύου 230V μέσω ενός πυκνωτή ΜΚΡ Χ2 κατάλληλης χωρητικότητας θα μας δώσει την *Εμπέδησή* του ως *Xc* [ *1/(2π***f***R***C**)= 0* ], θα έχουμε ροή 15mA από το δίκτυο αν μπει μια αντίσταση 14,4Κ , έτσι  λύνοντας ως προς *C* έχουμε  *C** = 1/(2π*f***R**).* Η πλησιέστερη τιμή είναι *220**nF*. .....
> Softstart
> Έγραψα πολλά, ας αναλάβει κάποιος πιο καλός στα θεωρητικά να αναλύσει τη σχέση χρόνου και λοιπών χαρακτηριστικών σε σχέση με τους πυκνωτές κλπ .....



- Δεν πρόκειται για "*Εμπέδηση*" αλλά για *"χωρητική αντίδραση"*, εκφρασμένη σε Ω. Γράφτηκε εκ παραδρομής. 
- Αν δούμε σε παλιότερα άρθρα όπου αναφέρεται, συνήθως εμφανίζεται τιμή πυκνωτή 330nF. Αυτό ίσως να οφείλεται σε υποδεέστερης ποιότητας πυκνωτή ( απλούς ΜΚΡ ή ΜΚΤ ) όχι τόσο κατάλληλο για τέτοια χρήση. Επειδή χρησιμοποίησα ΜΚΡ Χ2 στην τιμή των 330nF η τάση για να οπλίσει το ρελέ είχε ανέβει έως τα 31V. Αλλάζοντας σε 220nF η τάση "έκατσε" στα 25V. Μετρώντας και την τάση πάνω στην 220Ω που τροφοδοτεί τους μικρούς πυκνωτές καθυστέρησης, διαπίστωσα ότι έρεαν και τα σωστά απαιτούμενα 15mA. 
- Κρίσιμο σημείο στην λειτουργία της χρονοκαθυστέρησης είναι το ρελέ να είναι στα 24V. Κάνοντας δοκιμές είδα ότι το δικό μου οπλίζει από τα 17V. Όλα σχεδόν, είναι ικανά να οπλίσουν από πολύ χαμηλότερα οπότε η επιλογή ενός 12βολτου θα όπλιζε αρκετά νωρίτερα (ίσως κι από τα 8V ) οπότε ο χρόνος καθυστέρησης θα γινόταν πολύ μικρός μια που οι μικροί πυκνωτές θα φόρτιζαν πάρα πολύ γρήγορα σε αυτά τα επίπεδα. 
- Ένα λεντάκι που είχα βάλει για να έχω οπτική ένδειξη, χαλούσε τον χρόνο καθυστέρησης, οπότε μετά από μια δυο δοκιμές το κατάργησα γιατί ο ήχος οπλισμού του ρελέ μου είναι αρκετός. 
- Η αντοχή των βαττικών αντιστάσεων δεν είναι πάρα πολύ κρίσιμη μια και ο χρόνος λειτουργίας τους είναι μικρός αλλά εάν υπάρχει και φορτίο συνδεδεμένο ( στο βασικό κύκλωμα του οποίου βοηθάμε την έναρξη γέφυρας - πυκνωτών ), τότε τα πράγματα αλλάζουν σημαντικά και μάλλον δραματικά.

----------


## selectronic

> ...- Η αντοχή των βαττικών αντιστάσεων δεν είναι πάρα πολύ κρίσιμη μια και ο χρόνος λειτουργίας τους είναι μικρός αλλά εάν υπάρχει και φορτίο συνδεδεμένο ( στο βασικό κύκλωμα του οποίου βοηθάμε την έναρξη γέφυρας - πυκνωτών ), τότε τα πράγματα αλλάζουν σημαντικά και μάλλον δραματικά...



Γενικά το soft-start το βάζουμε όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο φορτίο μετά από αυτό, οπότε το πόσο "αντέχουν" οι αντιστάσεις είναι από τα πιο κρίσιμα σημεία του κυκλώματος!
Ανάλογα με το κύκλωμα οι αντιστάσεις μπορεί να καταναλώνουν μπόλικες δεκάδες Watt, ο μόνος λόγος που δεν καίγονται είναι γιατί είναι στο κύκλωμα για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά έχουν μπόλικο χρόνο για να κρυώσουν μέχρι την επόμενη εκκίνηση.
Σε δικές μου δοκιμές με μεγάλο μετ/στη και επίσης μεγάλους, άδειους πυκνωτές, οι αντιστάσεις ζεματάγατε μετά την εκκίνηση... Σε άλλη δοκιμή που έκανα για να ξεκινήσω "ομαλά" 2KW μοτέρ με αυτό το κύκλωμα και σύνολο 47Ω/40W αντιστάσεις, πήραν φωτιά στο δεύτερο ξεκίνημα (ήταν και Κινέζικες βέβαια)...

Γενικά αυτό το κύκλωμα είναι για συσκευή που θα ανοίξει μία φορά και μετά θα μείνει αναμμένη για ώρα, οπότε θα έχουν χρόνο οι αντιστάσεις να συνέλθουν. Αν κάνεις απανωτές εκκινήσεις στην συσκευή, το πιθανότερο είναι να κάψεις αντιστάσεις, ανάλογα και με το τι κύκλωμα έχεις μετά βέβαια: πχ σε ενισχυτή ήχου με μεγάλους πυκνωτές στο (50Hz) τροφοδοτικό αλλά και μεγάλες σε τιμή bleeder αντιστάσεις, δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί μόνο στην πρώτη εκκίνηση θα τραβήξουν μεγάλο φορτίο, μετά δεν θα προλαβαίνουν να ξεφορτίσουν.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ....Σε δικές μου δοκιμές με μεγάλο μετ/στη και επίσης μεγάλους, άδειους πυκνωτές, οι αντιστάσεις ζεματάγατε μετά την εκκίνηση... Σε άλλη δοκιμή που έκανα για να ξεκινήσω "ομαλά" 2KW μοτέρ με αυτό το κύκλωμα και σύνολο 47Ω/40W αντιστάσεις, πήραν φωτιά στο δεύτερο ξεκίνημα (ήταν και Κινέζικες βέβαια).... .



Ας επιχειρήσω μια μικρή υπεραπλουστευμένη αριθμητική προσέγγιση σε αυτό που δοκίμασες.
- Έστω ότι είχες 10 τεμ. 4,7Ω/5W = 47Ω/50W σε σειρά. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η περιέλιξη έχει 2Ω αντίσταση (αυθαίρετα) άρα συνολικά 49Ω με τάση στα άκρα της 230V, η ένταση που αναπτύχθηκε είναι 230/49=4,7Α. Η ένταση αυτή περνά από κάθε μία χωριστά δημιουργώντας μία πτώση τάσης 4,7Ω*4,7Α=22,1V.  Άρα καταναλώνεται μια ενέργεια 22,1V*4,7Α=*103,8W* !!!! Όχι Κίνας, αλλά και από την NASA να ήταν δεν ήταν δυνατόν να αντέξει τέτοια ισχύ ούτε για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου .... Όπως είπα προ ημερών, ακόμα και η ονομαστική τιμή τους είναι πιο κοντά στο όριο αντοχής τους παρά σε λογική λειτουργία. 
- Όλα αυτά σαν να μην έχουμε συμπεριλάβει ότι η ένταση του *ρεύματος έναυσης* είναι πολλαπλάσια της υπολογιζόμενης όπως παραπάνω. *Γιατί αν υπολογίζαμε και την πραγματική στιγμιαία ένταση τότε αν βρήκες κάτι από τις αντιστάσεις αυτές ως υπόλειμμα, τότε ήταν πολύ καλής ποιότητας !!!! *

----------


## selectronic

> Ας επιχειρήσω μια μικρή υπεραπλουστευμένη αριθμητική προσέγγιση σε αυτό που δοκίμασες.
> - Έστω ότι είχες 10 τεμ. 4,7Ω/5W = 47Ω/50W σε σειρά. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η περιέλιξη έχει 2Ω αντίσταση (αυθαίρετα) άρα συνολικά 49Ω με τάση στα άκρα της 230V, η ένταση που αναπτύχθηκε είναι 230/49=4,7Α. Η ένταση αυτή περνά από κάθε μία χωριστά δημιουργώντας μία πτώση τάσης 4,7Ω*4,7Α=22,1V.  Άρα καταναλώνεται μια ενέργεια 22,1V*4,7Α=*103,8W* !!!! Όχι Κίνας, αλλά και από την NASA να ήταν δεν ήταν δυνατόν να αντέξει τέτοια ισχύ ούτε για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου .... Όπως είπα προ ημερών, ακόμα και η ονομαστική τιμή τους είναι πιο κοντά στο όριο αντοχής τους παρά σε λογική λειτουργία. 
> - Όλα αυτά σαν να μην έχουμε συμπεριλάβει ότι η ένταση του *ρεύματος έναυσης* είναι πολλαπλάσια της υπολογιζόμενης όπως παραπάνω. *Γιατί αν υπολογίζαμε και την πραγματική στιγμιαία ένταση τότε αν βρήκες κάτι από τις αντιστάσεις αυτές ως υπόλειμμα, τότε ήταν πολύ καλής ποιότητας !!!! *



2000W/240V μας κάνει ~8.33Ω αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, στην εκκίνηση το μοτέρ τράβαγε πολύ παραπάνω ρεύμα εξού και η ανάγκη για soft-start.
Οι αντιστάσεις υπολόγιζα ότι θα τρώγανε 2-3 φορές την μέγιστη ισχύ τους στην εκκίνηση και έλεγα ότι "θα αντέξουν" (τουλάχιστον για δοκιμές), αλλά τελικά στην πρώτη εκκίνηση έκαψαν και όταν έκανα και δεύτερη απανωτά (πριν κρυώσουν) πήραν κανονικά φωτιά... Τελικά ίσως η ισχύς να ήταν 10 φορές παραπάνω και όχι 2-3... :/

Εννοείτε ότι γενικά ποτέ δεν βάζεις τις αντιστάσεις να καταναλώνουν παραπάνω από την μέγιστη ισχύ τους (που είναι για Tambient=70c btw στις σωστές μη-Κινέζικες 5W αντιστάσεις "τουβλάκια"), έστω κι αν μιλάμε για 1-2sec αν θες να κρατήσουν, απλά από σύντομες δοκιμές που έχω κάνει με τέτοιες βατικές (πχ με φορτίο τα διπλά Watt από όσο αντέχουν για 2-3-5 δευτερόλεπτα), πίστευα ότι θα ζήσουν για 2-3 εκκινήσεις αν τις άφηνα να κρυώσουν στο ενδιάμεσο, έκανα λάθος όμως...

----------


## 744

Λόγω της συστολής και διαστολής τα μέταλλα κάποια στιγμή σπάνε. Έτσι καταστρέφονται μακροπρόθεσμα λάμπες πυράκτωσης, αντιστάσεις αλλά και τρανζίστορ ισχύος.

Βέβαια αν η ισχύς είναι πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερη από την αντοχή του εξαρτήματος, η άμεση καταστροφή του είναι αναμενόμενη.

Το "καλό", αν μπορούμε να πούμε καλό, με τους Μ/Τ είναι ότι ναι μεν είναι χαμηλή η ωμική τους αντίσταση, αλλά επειδή είναι και επαγωγές, πολύ γρήγορα το ρεύμα πέφτει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> 2000W/240V μας κάνει ~8.33Ω αλλά δεν έχει σημασία, στην εκκίνηση το μοτέρ τράβαγε πολύ παραπάνω ρεύμα εξού και η ανάγκη για soft-start....



Στην ουσία είναι αυτό που λέει ο Γιάννης (744) πριν, οι μετ/τές έχουν μια αντίσταση στο πρωτεύων ~ 4-8Ω (όχι οι πολύ δυνατοί) αλλά και μια μεγάλη επαγωγική αντίσταση που ρίχνει στο 1/10 την ένταση σε σχέση με την ονομαστική ισχύ σε κατάσταση αναμονής (μηδενικής ζήτησης φορτίου) παρά την αρχικά αυξημένη ένταση που αντιστοιχεί μόνο στην ωμική αντίσταση του πηνίου (και ίσως κάτι παραπάνω). 
Τα μοτέρ έχουν πολύ μικρή αντίσταση περιέλιξης (κοντά στο μηδέν) και όταν είναι εντελώς ακίνητα αποτελούν σχεδόν βραχυκύκλωμα και τόσο χαμηλή επαγωγική αντίσταση που αργεί να επιδράσει στην πτώση της έντασης. Θέλουν άλλο είδους softstart που δεν με έχει απασχολήσει προς το παρών .... 

Υ.Γ. Γιάννη εχεις μήνυμα, πρέπει να σβήσεις παλιά μηνύματα.

----------


## 744

> ...και ίσως κάτι παραπάνω...



Παραπάνω ΔΕΝ μπορεί να είναι. Δεν έχουν αρνητική αντίσταση τα πηνία.

Το δικό μου box είναι γεμάτο? Δεν μου ήρθε ενημέρωση για αυτό. Θα σβήσω ότι μπορώ.

----------


## elektronio

Παραθέτω ένα λινκ για soft start  για ενισχυτές του elektor  άρθρο του 2019

https://www.elektormagazine.com/maga...ktor-114/56837

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ορατό, θέλει συνδρομή. Υπάρχει κάπου αλλού αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το βρήκα και που.

----------


## spirakos

> Παραθέτω ένα λινκ για soft start  για ενισχυτές του elektor  άρθρο του 2019
> 
> https://www.elektormagazine.com/maga...ktor-114/56837







> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ορατό, θέλει συνδρομή. Υπάρχει κάπου αλλού αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το βρήκα και που.



Το βρηκα πιο αναλυτικο
https://www.elektormagazine.com/news...tforamplifiers

Βεβαια εχει μικροεπεξεργαστη που χρειαζεται φλασαρισμα και δεν γνωριζω αν δινουν τον κωδικα

**Μολις παρατηρησα πως η Microchip αγορασε την Atmel

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Το βρηκα πιο αναλυτικο
> https://www.elektormagazine.com/news...tforamplifiers
> 
> Βεβαια εχει μικροεπεξεργαστη που χρειαζεται φλασαρισμα και δεν γνωριζω αν δινουν τον κωδικα
> 
> **Μολις παρατηρησα πως η Microchip αγορασε την Atmel



έχω μια μικρή ένσταση στη χρηση θερμιστορ σε ενισχυτή αλλά είμαι μακριά για να το υποστηρίξω.
Π.χ. κάνεις μέτρηση DF. Δεν καταναλώνει τίποτα ο ενισχυτής και μετράς μια Α τάση εξόδου που έχει προκληθεί απο την συμμετοχή του θερμιστορ ψυχρό (πχ 40Ω) Ζητάς καταναλωση μεγιστη, μετράς, έχει σχεδόν μηδενίσει την αντίσταση του το θερμίστορ και παίρνεις μεγαλύτερη τιμή τάσης εξόδου Β. Κατά λάθος βελτιώθηκε το DF και το θερμίστορ έπαιξε το ρόλο αμορτισερ. 
Ισχύει αυτό που περιέγραψα ;;;

----------


## 744

Όταν πρωτοσυνδεθεί μια συσκευή στο δίκτυο και έχει σε σειρά το (κατάλληλο για αυτή τη δουλειά) NTC, η αντίσταση του εξαρτήματος είναι μεγάλη (σχετικά). Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την ανάπτυξη πτώσης τάσης επάνω του και με το ρεύμα το διαρρέει να αρχίσει γρήγορα να ζεσταίνεται. Συνέπεια της θέρμανσης (NTC γαρ) είναι να μειώνεται πολύ (αλλά ΟΧΙ να μηδενίζεται) η αντίσταση του NTC.

Έτσι πετύχαμε το ποθητό αποτέλεσμα με ένα σοβαρό για μένα μειονέκτημα. Μια μόνιμη πηγή θέρμανσης στο κύκλωμα για να διατηρείται χαμηλή η αντίστασή του!

Το πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα του Ελέκτορ αυτό ακριβώς πάει να εξαλείψει. Μετά από λίγο, βραχυκυκλώνει τα NTC με τα ρελέ. Εντέλη, το κύκλωμα του soft strat μπορεί να είναι και μεγαλύτερο από τον ενισχυτή!

----------


## spirakos

> έχω μια μικρή ένσταση στη χρηση θερμιστορ σε ενισχυτή αλλά είμαι μακριά για να το υποστηρίξω.
> Π.χ. κάνεις μέτρηση DF. Δεν καταναλώνει τίποτα ο ενισχυτής και μετράς μια Α τάση εξόδου που έχει προκληθεί απο την συμμετοχή του θερμιστορ ψυχρό (πχ 40Ω) Ζητάς καταναλωση μεγιστη, μετράς, έχει σχεδόν μηδενίσει την αντίσταση του το θερμίστορ και παίρνεις μεγαλύτερη τιμή τάσης εξόδου Β. Κατά λάθος βελτιώθηκε το DF και το θερμίστορ έπαιξε το ρόλο αμορτισερ. 
> Ισχύει αυτό που περιέγραψα ;;;



Αν μιλαμε για ταξη Α, τοτε δεν υπαρχουν διακυμανσεις. Σε ΑΒ αν θες να κανεις μετρησεις είτε το καταργεις για μια μερα ή μετρας στο 50% της ισχυος που ειναι και το κοινως αποδεκτο μεγεθος
Στις ταξεις AB,D,G,H που δουλευουν οι επαγγελματικοι ενισχυτες, το DF ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο για να ανησυχησει κανεις
Πολλοι δεν βραχυκλωνουν καν το NTC με ρελε. Αλλα ειναι τοσο ευκολο να το κανεις που δε βλεπω γιατι υπαρχει τοσο αγχος

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Κανένα άγχος δεν υπάρχει, απλά ρώτησα αν ισχύει και πηρα πληρεστατη απάντηση. Άρα κάτι μυριστηκα και μάλλον ισχύει σε αυτό που κάνω αυτή την εποχή. Και δεν ανησυχώ να χαλάσει το DF αλλά να το φτιάξει εικονικά.

----------


## elektronio

> Δυστυχώς δεν είναι ορατό, θέλει συνδρομή. Υπάρχει κάπου αλλού αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το βρήκα και που.



Δεν θέλει συνδρομή, μόνο δωρεάν εγγραφή.
Αν δεν θέλετε να κάνετε εγγραφή μπορώ να σας κατεβάσω τα αρχεία.

και δίνει και το τον κώδικα για τον μικροελεγκτή.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ότι κάνεις καλό θα είναι Μάρκο....

----------


## selectronic

> Δεν θέλει συνδρομή, μόνο δωρεάν εγγραφή.
> Αν δεν θέλετε να κάνετε εγγραφή μπορώ να σας κατεβάσω τα αρχεία.
> 
> και δίνει και το τον κώδικα για τον μικροελεγκτή.



Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω δωρεάν επιλογή... :/
Αν κάνω λάθος παρακαλώ ας πει κάποιος πως γίνεται δωρεάν εγγραφή, σίγουρα κι άλλοι θέλουν να δουν σχέδια κτλ από το Ελέκτορ!

https://i.imgur.com/Zs4DAcj.png

----------


## elektronio

Στο λινκ που δίνει ο spirakos είναι το άρθρο και στο λινκ που δίνω έχει για κατέβασμα πλακέτα ΒΟΜ και πρόγραμμα για τον μικροελεγκτή.

----------

selectronic (01-06-21)

----------


## 744

Όποιος θέλει το άρθρο του το στέλνω.

----------

selectronic (01-06-21)

----------


## spirakos

Ενα εξυπνο Soft Start που βρηκα στο γειτονικο diyaudio.com και μ'αρεσε
Για να βραχυκυκλωσει το NTC χρησιμοποιει triac το οποιο διεγειρει οπτικα

----------


## 744

Συνήθως το κύκλωμα το βάζεις γιατί έχεις μεγάλο φορτίο. Με δεδομένο λοιπόν το μεγάλο φορτίο, το TRIAC θα έχει πτώση τάσης 2-3 volt επί το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης που για έναν π.χ. 500 Watt ενισχυτή μπορεί να είναι 3-4Α άρα μια κατανάλωση 12watt (χοντρικά λέμε τώρα).

_Μάλλον το ρελέ με τα 250-500mW είναι καλύτερο._

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Παιδιά, είμαι μακρι.....ά   ... ά...... χάνω το ση.... μα.... μα.... μα........!!!!!

----------


## spirakos

> Συνήθως το κύκλωμα το βάζεις γιατί έχεις μεγάλο φορτίο. Με δεδομένο λοιπόν το μεγάλο φορτίο, το TRIAC θα έχει πτώση τάσης 2-3 volt επί το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης που για έναν π.χ. 500 Watt ενισχυτή μπορεί να είναι 3-4Α άρα μια κατανάλωση 12watt (χοντρικά λέμε τώρα).
> 
> _Μάλλον το ρελέ με τα 250-500mW είναι καλύτερο._



Τα ΒΤ137 & ΒΤΑ16 εχουν 1,3V@10A. Πανω απο 1Α θα χρειαστει ψυξη
Η προταση triac ειναι περισσοτερο για οσους δεν εμπιστευονται τις επαφες του ρελε
Ρελε θα προτιμουσα και εγω με +10% επιπλεον ταση

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Με χαρά επέστρεψα από ολιγοήμερες διακοπές και βλέπω ότι το φόρουμ δουλεύει καλύτερα ... 
 
έκανα και μια δοκιμή και δουλεύει και το " Donate Δωρεά - Χορηγία ". .... γιατί όχι ;;;

----------

mikemtb (08-06-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Λοιπόν, είχα ξεχάσει να βάλω το τυπωμένο κύκλωμα, οπότε εδώ με την βελτίωση της NTC αντί των 5βαττων αντιστάσεων και περιέχει 4 κυκλωματάκια : 
   
Το εξωτερικό περίγραμμα πρέπει να είναι 100mm * 150mm για σωστή αναλογία εκτύπωσης. 

BOM (Λίστα υλικών) 
Ρελέ 24V για διαχείριση 220VAC (Προσοχή να είναι στα 24V)
Γέφυρα ανόρθωσης 
NTC 2A 39-56Ω 
Πυκνωτής ΜΚΡ Χ2 270nF/ στα 310VAC (Μεταξύ 220nF κ 330nF) (υπάρχει και δεύτερη θέση για παραλληλία μετά από μέτρηση, για βέλτιστη τιμή τάσης ρελέ 27V) 
Πυκνωτές ηλεκτρολυτικοί 2 * 470μF στα 50V (μία 3η θέση έξτρα για έναν μικρότερο ακόμα για αύξηση χρόνου) 
Αντιστάσεις 2 * 470ΚΩ / 1/2 W 
Αντίσταση 220Ω / 1W 
Ασφαλειοθήκη 
*Προσοχή το κύκλωμα διαχειρίζεται τάση δικτύου χωρίς γαλβανική απομόνωση*

----------

airgeorge (20-03-22)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Λόγω τεχνικών κωλυμάτων είχαν ξεχαστεί τα σχέδια. Παραθέτω το αρχικό με 5βαττες αντιστάσεις σε σειρά και την παραλλαγή με ΝΤC ισχύος και τρίτο πυκνωτή : 
  
Προσοχή περιέχουν ένα λάθος , διόρθωση παρακάτω ή ας το σβήσει κάποιος διαχειριστής.

----------


## elektronio

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, λείπει μία γραμμή από το ρελέ στη γραμμή που έρχεται από την ασφάλεια και στα δύο σχέδια. Όπως είναι τώρα το ρελέ δεν κάνει τίποτε.

----------

ezizu (22-03-22), 

mikemtb (22-03-22)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλημέρα Δημήτρη, λείπει μία γραμμή από το ρελέ στη γραμμή που έρχεται από την ασφάλεια και στα δύο σχέδια. Όπως είναι τώρα το ρελέ δεν κάνει τίποτε.



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάρκο !!!! Το πολύ το σβήσε γράψε ...... 
ΔΙΟΡΘΩΜΕΝΑ ΕΔΩ: 
  
Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι το αρχικό σχέδιο μάλλον προέρχεται  από το περιοδικό Ελέκτωρ !

----------


## basilism

Ειναι του Ελεκτωρ

----------


## 744

Αν οι 4 αντιστάσεις που είναι σε σειρά γίνουν 180ωμ και τοποθετηθούν παράλληλα, τότε το ρεύμα μέσα από κάθε αντίσταση θα είναι το 1/4 του ολικού.

Συνεπώς και μικρότερες σε ισχύ αλλά σίγουρα μεγαλύτερης αντοχής θα γίνει το κύκλωμα που έτσι και αλλιώς δέχεται την μεγάλη καταπόνηση.

Για παράδειγμα, αν ο Μ/Τ έχει ομική αντίσταση 10ωμ τότε το ρεύμα αιχμής θα ξεπεράσει τα 30Α. Με τις 4 εν σειρά αντιστάσεις θα περιοριστεί στα 6Α (μέσα από κάθε αντίσταση) και άρα 60watt ισχύς αιχμής σε κάθε αντίσταση. Αν όμως μπουν παράλληλα, κάθε αντίσταση θα διαρέεται από 1,8Α ρεύμα αιχμής και ισχύ αιχμής 15Watt!!! Μεγάλη διαφορά! Αρκούν και 1-2Watt αντιστάσεις.

Αν επιλέξετε την λύση thermistor θα πρέπει να προσέξετε την επιλογή του ως in-rush current limiter thermistor και φυσικά να υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες της εφαρμογής.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν οι 4 αντιστάσεις που είναι σε σειρά γίνουν 180ωμ και τοποθετηθούν παράλληλα, τότε το ρεύμα μέσα από κάθε αντίσταση θα είναι το 1/4 του ολικού.
> 
> Συνεπώς και μικρότερες σε ισχύ αλλά σίγουρα μεγαλύτερης αντοχής θα γίνει το κύκλωμα που έτσι και αλλιώς δέχεται την μεγάλη καταπόνηση.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, αν ο Μ/Τ έχει ομική αντίσταση 10ωμ τότε το ρεύμα αιχμής θα ξεπεράσει τα 30Α. Με τις 4 εν σειρά αντιστάσεις θα περιοριστεί στα 6Α (μέσα από κάθε αντίσταση) και άρα 60watt ισχύς αιχμής σε κάθε αντίσταση. Αν όμως μπουν παράλληλα, κάθε αντίσταση θα διαρέεται από 1,8Α ρεύμα αιχμής και ισχύ αιχμής 15Watt!!! Μεγάλη διαφορά! Αρκούν και 1-2Watt αντιστάσεις.
> 
> Αν επιλέξετε την λύση thermistor θα πρέπει να προσέξετε την επιλογή του ως in-rush current limiter thermistor και φυσικά να υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες της εφαρμογής.




Δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι σε ότι αφορά την ισχύ. 
Όταν οι αντιστάσεις είναι σε σειρά επιμερίζονται οι τάσεις (αναλογικά και ισότιμα εφόσον είναι ίσες οι αντιστάσεις) αλλά διαρρέονται από το ίδιο ρεύμα. 
 Όταν είναι παράλληλες επιμερίζεται το ρεύμα μόνο και η ισχύς με την σειρά της επιμερίζεται ανάλογα το ρεύμα τόσο για κάθε μία όσο και για το σύνολο. 
Τόσο η συνολική ισχύς της όποιας συστοιχίας (σύμφωνα με το αναλογικό παράδειγμα σου) όσο και η επιμέρους της κάθε αντίστασης χωριστά είναι ολόϊδιες. 
Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει (in-rush current) την κάθε αντίσταση έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον όπως το ορίζεις για το θερμίστορ παρακάτω και ότι υπερκάλυψη ζητάς για αυτό, θα έπρεπε να αναζητηθεί και για τις αντιστάσεις. 
 Η ισχύς πάντως δεν διαφέρει.

----------


## spirakos

Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις (4x10Ω σειρας ή 4x160Ω παραλληλα) η συνολικη καταναλισκομενη ισχυς θα ειναι ακριβως η ιδια
Στο παρελθον εχω χρησιμοποιησει αυτο το κυκλωμα με την παραλληλη συνδεση. Το πλεονεκτημα ειναι πως αν η μια καει το κυκλωμα θα συνεχισει να δουλευει σε αντιθεση με τη συνδεση εν σειρα
Ειναι συνηθες φιανομενο το ρευμα αιχμης της εκκινησης να κοβει το συρμα της αντιστασης. Το NTC θεωρω ειναι η καλυτερη λυση
Ο,τι αφορα τη σταδιακη αυξηση της τασης στο πηνο του ρελε, διορθωνεται με μια ζενερ+αντισταση

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ....Το πλεονεκτημα ειναι πως αν η μια καει το κυκλωμα θα συνεχισει να δουλευει σε αντιθεση με τη συνδεση εν σειρα
> Ειναι συνηθες φιανομενο το ρευμα αιχμης της εκκινησης να κοβει το συρμα της αντιστασης.



Δεν θα δουλέψει για πολλές εκκινήσεις ακόμα γιατί αν καεί η πρώτη θα καεί και η επόμενη μια άλλα φορά και δεν θα έχει υπάρξει προειδοποίηση, οπότε είναι το ίδιο. 





> Το NTC θεωρω ειναι η καλυτερη λυση
> Ο,τι αφορα τη σταδιακη αυξηση της τασης στο πηνο του ρελε, διορθωνεται με μια ζενερ+αντισταση



Έτσι έχουμε την τέλεια βελτίωση με μία Ζένερ 27V !!!!

----------


## spirakos

> Δεν θα δουλέψει για πολλές εκκινήσεις ακόμα γιατί αν καεί η πρώτη θα καεί και η επόμενη μια άλλα φορά και δεν θα έχει υπάρξει προειδοποίηση, οπότε είναι το ίδιο.



Ενα ακομα πλεονεκτημα της παραλληλης σύνδεσης ειναι πως το ρευμα μοιραζεται στα 4, έτσι καταπονειται πολυ λιγότερο η καθε αντισταση σε σχέση με τη μοιρασια της πτωσης τασης που σε καθε περιπτωση θα ειναι μικρή

----------

mikemtb (24-03-22)

----------


## mikemtb

δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω για τα οφελη του παραλληλησμου. 
σπυρο αυτο με την ζενερ δεν το καταλαβα σε σχεση με το παραπανω κυκλωμα. σε σειρα?

----------


## spirakos

> δεν μπορω παρα να συμφωνησω για τα οφελη του παραλληλησμου. 
> σπυρο αυτο με την ζενερ δεν το καταλαβα σε σχεση με το παραπανω κυκλωμα. σε σειρα?



Αθανατη ζωγρφικη!! Διαλεγεις τροπο
    ή   
**Λειπει η ενωση της επαφης του ρελε με το δικτυο, πηρα την εικονα απο το ποστ #55
***Σκατα τα εκανα, στη 2η εικονα ενωσα την επιστροφη της γεφυρας με το δικτυο  :Unsure: 

**$$**Δημητρη ευχαριστω για τη διορθωση, με εβγαλες απο τον κοπο

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ωχ, πηρεςτην λάθος έκδοση και έφτιαξες νέα εκδοχή !!! 
Πάντως σε κάθε περιπτωση θα πρεπει να γίνει μέτρηση επιβεβαίωσης είτε για τον πυκνωτή ΜΚΡ Χ2 είτε για την ζενερ σειράς, είτε για την αντίσταση της παραλληλης ζενερ ως προς το ρελε, για να επιλεγεί η σωστή τιμή εξαρτήματος. 
  ή    
Υ.Γ. Μπήκα σε ένα μικρό κόπο να τα διορθώσω εγώ ..... και να το ξαναδιορθώσω εκ νέου !!!

----------

airgeorge (28-03-22), 

mikemtb (28-03-22)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Έπεσε λοιπόν η ιδέα να γίνει πιο λεπτομερές το κύκλωμα με την προσθήκη μίας διόδου Ζένερ.
 Νωρίτερα είχα γράψει πως είχα βάλει ένα ενδεικτικό  λεντάκι με μία αντίσταση ~5Κ1 για να καταναλώνει και αυτό  5mA , και μου προέκυψε *μείωση* του χρόνου καθυστέρησης.
Αν υπολογίσουμε την κατανάλωση και της Ζένερ με την αντίστασή της  για π.χ. 5mA επιπλέον τότε θα έχουμε μία συνολική κατανάλωση 25mA που μας υποχρεώνει να *επαναϋπολογίσουμε* τα αρχικά εξαρτήματα.
Μου άρεσε η ιδέα ειδικά της παράλληλης Ζένερ προς το ρελέ γιατί έτσι θα προστατεύει και το κύκλωμα από ανάστροφο ρεύμα στη διακοπή του ρεύματος που το διαρρέει,( αν και ελέγχεται αυτό προς την ορθότητά του γιατί δεν υπάρχει τόσο απότομη διακοπή ρεύματος  λόγω της σταδιακής αποφόρτισης των πυκνωτών).
 Έτσι η τιμή του  πυκνωτή ΜΚΡ Χ2 αλλάζει ώστε να ρέει πλέον περισσότερο ρεύμα οπότε τα περίπου 1,15mF θα φορτιστούν πολύ γρήγορα και θα πρέπει να μεγαλώσουν κι άλλο οι πυκνωτές με αποτέλεσμα το κύκλωμα να μεγαλώνει σε πραγματικό μέγεθος.
 Νωρίτερα ο Γιάννης (744) είχε αναφέρει πως έχει δει SoftStart μεγαλύτερα κι από τους ενισχυτές που τροφοδοτούν.
Ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν για όποιον θα ήθελε να φτιάξει ένα πολύ μεγαλύτερο κύκλωμα.
Υ.Γ. Την ιδέα όλη μου την έβαλε ένας φίλος από το χωριό, δεν τον ξέρετε εσείς.
Δεν νομίζω να την ακολουθήσω, μου αρκεί μικρό και λειτουργικό όπως είναι.

----------


## 744

Μήπως οι πυκνωτές είναι ακριβότεροι από ένα chip είτε π.χ. 12F... είτε ένα CMOS που θα δώσει και ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο?

----------


## elektronio

το κύκλωμα αυτό υπάρχει κατά κόρον στις μηχανές ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης για να φορτίζουν ομαλά οι πυκνωτές και να μην ρίχνει ασφάλειες στον πίνακα. Για την δουλειά αυτή είναι αρκετό 1 sec. Όταν ο χρόνος αυξάνεται ζορίζεται η αντίσταση (στις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις έχει μόνο μια 47Ωμ).
Το κύκλωμα όπως το δίνει το ελέκτορ είναι μια χαρά και νομίζω ότι όλες οι "βελτιώσεις" είναι περιττές. Εγώ την μόνη αλλαγή που θα έκανα είναι η αλλαγή των 4 αντιστάσεων με μια 47ωμ στα 10W όχι για βελτίωση αλλά για ευκολία. Νομίζω περισσότερη προσοχή χρειάζεται στο ρελέ, από τις επαφές του περνάει όλο το ρεύμα λειτουργίας οπότε πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλες για την εφαρμογή.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> το κύκλωμα αυτό υπάρχει κατά κόρον στις μηχανές ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης για να φορτίζουν ομαλά οι πυκνωτές και να μην ρίχνει ασφάλειες στον πίνακα. Για την δουλειά αυτή είναι αρκετό 1 sec. Όταν ο χρόνος αυξάνεται ζορίζεται η αντίσταση (στις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις έχει μόνο μια 47Ωμ).
> Το κύκλωμα όπως το δίνει το ελέκτορ είναι μια χαρά και νομίζω ότι όλες οι "βελτιώσεις" είναι περιττές. Εγώ την μόνη αλλαγή που θα έκανα είναι η αλλαγή των 4 αντιστάσεων με μια 47ωμ στα 10W όχι για βελτίωση αλλά για ευκολία. Νομίζω περισσότερη προσοχή χρειάζεται στο ρελέ, από τις επαφές του περνάει όλο το ρεύμα λειτουργίας οπότε πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλες για την εφαρμογή.



Ναι, τις πολλές αντιστάσεις τις θεωρώ πλέον κι εγώ περιττές και γιαυτό συνεχίζω αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ένα (άντε, δύο σειράς) NTC κοντά σε αυτην την τιμή νομίζω υπερκαλύπτει τις ανάγκες ενός κοινού κυκλώματος αρκετών Watt, για ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση δεν έχω την εμπειρία να πω κάτι, αλλά μου φαίνεται αρκετά βολικό αφού το λες κι εσύ.  Εντελώς θεωρητικά (που την βρήκα εγώ την θεωρητική κατάρτιση, τεσπα !!! )  παραπάνω βελτιώσεις δεν προκύπτουν ντε και καλά βελτιωτικές (χάσιμο χώρου και χρόνου επανεξέξετασης των τιμών μόνο).

----------


## Alex.137

Επειδή σας βλέπω προβληματισμένο και νομίζω ότι έχετε πολλές απορίες θα μπορούσατε να ξεκινήσετε το διάβασμα από εδώ.


 Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επειδή σας βλέπω προβληματισμένο και νομίζω ότι έχετε πολλές απορίες θα μπορούσατε να ξεκινήσετε το διάβασμα από εδώ.
> 
> 
>  Φιλικά Αλέξανδρος



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το πολύ ωραίο άρθρο, νομίζω έχει συμπεριλάβει όλα όσα έχουν συζητηθεί εδω απο τους συμφορουμίτες κι αλίμονο αν δεν το έκανε ένας διακεκριμένος σαν τον Rod Elliott και έχει μπει στις λεπτομέρειες ενός εξειδικευμένου κυκλώματος. 
Επιμένω όμως ότι εδώ έδειξα ένα *απλό κύκλωμα* και τον *βασικό τρόπο υπολογισμού κάποιων εξαρτημάτων*. Δεν εξειδίκευσα αυτό το κύκλωμα αποκλειστικά για ενισχυτές και ειδικά για πάνω από 125VA, έμαθα όμως από τον Μάρκο ότι χρησιμοποιείται στις ηλεκτροσυγκολλήσεις. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------

